

Ask HN: Given IFTTT, is Zapier affected and how should I forward tweets? - bialecki

I don't know the specifics, but is the Zapier integration of forwarding tweets to other apps in jeopardy? I ask because we use it.<p>Then, if IFTTT/Zaiper are gone, what's the best way to take tweets "from/about [subject]" and forward them elsewhere?
======
mcav
I think it's inevitable that twitter will one say shut off all third-party
access. I work on a service now that uses twitter, and I fully expect it to be
removed soon.

